# Horizontal Smoker Build



## justingingrich (May 20, 2019)

Hi, I'm brand new here!

I'm considering building this smoker from brickwood ovens -https://store.brickwoodovens.com/brickwood-box/installation-manual

However, I have two concerns about the design, and would appreciate any feedback from any more experienced pit masters or DIY'ers. 

1) The fire box is on center at on the bottom, the smoke rises vertically into the chamber on the left and then exits on the right - I'm curious about efficiency and consistency here.

2) I'm concerned the chamber may not hold heat well (given they are two stainless steel doors directly on top.

I'm looking forward to getting to know people here!


----------



## smokin peachey (May 26, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. I am surprised no one has given anything suggestions on this yet. Looks really neat to me and it should work. Keep us updated with pictures as you build. We like pics here.


----------



## pdanesh (Jul 23, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Welcome to the forum. I am surprised no one has given anything suggestions on this yet. Looks really neat to me and it should work. Keep us updated with pictures as you build. We like pics here.




I'm thinking of building the same thing. Did you follow through with the build? Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## bill1 (Aug 8, 2020)

Seems kind of permanent.  If you want to enlarge the feed between lower fire box and upper smoking area, you're kind of stuck unless you want to drill through masonry.  It looks great, the instructions entertaining, but I'd want to see some reviews first myself.


----------

